# PRW2500 best Pro Trek?



## eahm (May 9, 2015)

Few months ago I bought a PRW3500 and I really really like it but there are few things that always bugged me. All these things are present and working perfectly in a watch I stumbled upon few weeks ago and always looked for more info but no one really talks about it too much: the PRW2500.

So, what's the big deal with this older v2 Pro Trek?

1) Tide graph

2) Moon phases graph

3) Hard to turn Bezel (the PRW3500 is too "soft", it always turns every time you touch the watch anywhere, even reaching the pocket for something)

4) Awesome main screen! Clock + Date + Moon phases graph + Baromether graph + Tide graph. All there visible without touching anything.

5) Flashing light alarm

After all this, why shouldn't I sell the PRW3500 and replace it with the PRW2500? Is the v2 sensor the only thing that keeps me from doing it? If so, I don't really care about it, v2 is fast enough.

Is the PRW2500 the best Pro Trek ever made?

Thanks.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

It really just comes down to personal preferences. To me my prw 3000 is the best protrek ever made. I killed the light on mine after two years of constant wear (long story short I didn't seal it up properly after taking it apart and got water/mud inside the module during a mud run. It was my fault, not the watches) and instead of getting a 3500, rangeman, suunto core, fenix 3 or any other watch I was looking at I bought THE EXACT SAME WATCH. It's just the perfect watch for me.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

The only downside to the PRW-2500 in my opinion is the case design and the duplex lcd. Let me explain. The back of the case, for me is uncomfortable against the wrist. I feel it has to do with the cut out circle of resin on the bottom. 

The issue with the duplex lcd for me is less crisp (not harder to read), just not as crystal clear as say the 3500 or even a 270. It is a real issue for me as I wear my watches on my right wrist since I am left handed. Casio digital watches polarization filter is geared toward right handed folks who, for some unknown reason to me, wear the watch on the left wrist. 

Yes the watch crams a lot of information into the 2500 which is great and the V2 senor IMO is not a big deal at all. The V2 sensor is just as accurate as the V3, just a little slower to respond and only lasts 20 seconds vs. 60 seconds. 

If you like it, sell the 3500 and get the 2500. Keep in mind the bezel on a 2500 is a aluminum and a scratch and ding magnet and can not be replaced separately from the watch case. They are an integrated unit.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

eahm said:


> Few months ago I bought a PRW3500 and I really really like it but there are few things that always bugged me. All these things are present and working perfectly in a watch I stumbled upon few weeks ago and always looked for more info but no one really talks about it too much: the PRW2500.
> 
> So, what's the big deal with this older v2 Pro Trek?
> 
> ...


That is 100% opinion only. In fact it is anytime you talk about "the best" of anything, just about. But especially with watches.

The PRW-2500 is nice, no doubt. And I do personally like the screen layout, and the moon phase and tide graph.

Don't forget the 3500 has sunrise/sunset that the 2500 does not have. And just so you know, the "softness" of the 3500's bezel can vary from watch to watch. I have two, but neither of them have a bezel that turns as easily as you describe it. My black bezel on my orange 3500 is actually very firm, and will not turn accidentally at all, unless maybe it hits a rock.

Even without the moon/tide graph, I prefer the 3500. It's a bada** Protrek, IMO. And I like the dial layout and the module. ;-)


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

filthyj24 said:


> It really just comes down to personal preferences. To me my prw 3000 is the best protrek ever made. I killed the light on mine after two years of constant wear (long story short I didn't seal it up properly after taking it apart and got water/mud inside the module during a mud run. It was my fault, not the watches) and instead of getting a 3500, rangeman, suunto core, fenix 3 or any other watch I was looking at I bought THE EXACT SAME WATCH. It's just the perfect watch for me.


I think the compact size of 3000 makes it good for running etc.
bigger/heavier watches not preferred by runners I think.
prw 3000 must be selling very well because casio launched the same watch (same module and same dimension casing with some different materials) in prg 300 and prw 3100 again.
prw 2500/prg 250 was also a great watch because its design and screen was unlike any other protrek.i liked that its screen showed so much data at one time.

as for version2 vs version 3 sensors.if you are not bothered by one second delay in readings and 20 second compass ,and you rarely use its ABC features than question of version 2 versus version 3 does not even arise.
i have checked readings of both version 2 and 3 sensor watches.they matched fully in alti and baro readings .
i liked my prg 250 a lot,its fitting and looks of all black version were great also. but it was not getting any wrist time after i got rangeman etc.so i sold it.


----------



## eahm (May 9, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys, I think it's a better option for me instead of the very beautiful 3500. The sunrise/sunset data is not really important, who really needs it? The bottom neither, I will use it with a NATO style ZULU strap (C&B HD NATO my favorite) from day one.

Let's see if I can try it somewhere. The REI close to my home has few.

edit:

Went to REI, they had one, they also had the 270, 3000 and others. The 3000 is good but a little too small, maybe for my wife? The 270 is good too for the right price, ~$100-120. The 2500 felt really good, I don't want to say better than the 3500 yet because I only tested it 5 mins, the double LCD is "weird" too look at but you get used to it right away. Maybe I'm sold.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

eahm said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, I think it's a better option for me instead of the very beautiful 3500. The sunrise/sunset data is not really important, who really needs it? The bottom neither, I will use it with a NATO style ZULU strap (C&B HD NATO my favorite) from day one.
> 
> Let's see if I can try it somewhere. The REI close to my home has few.
> 
> ...


If you are now looking at the PRG-270, for the money (at least on the bay) it can not be beat. Of course that is my opinion. 
Mine is on a Morellato fabric strap.


----------



## eahm (May 9, 2015)

Rocat, I was few months ago but I decided to keep the 3500. Nice watch and strap for sure!


----------



## alexiscabel (Jan 25, 2008)

The PRW2500 is a great watch. I just bought one with the orange accents. It's just tough-looking and beautiful. It has a bling factor for me. There's a thread about it installed with NATO straps. I think that's a cool option.

But for the best, I don't think there's one Protrek that's the best. It depends on where you use it. 

For rough climbs and treks, I will choose the PRW3000. It's lightweight, and dirt and mud can easily be washed off from its resin casing. I'll also be taking in a lot of data to "graph" the mountain's shape. The V3 is accurate at 5ft, and that will be good.

Any Protrek with metal parts, steel or titanium, I'll use for light treks and camping. I just want to avoid them getting dinged up. Those are my bling Protreks (PAW1100, PAW1300T), the PRW2500 included.

The PAW1500 is the only Protrek with a metal bezel that I'll use for rough climbs, treks and even swimming in the beach or riding a boat if need be. It's a dive and climb Protrek with 200m WR. I think that even if the metal part gets dinged, it will add character to the 1500 like "wabi". But, of course, I will try to minimize it getting hit as much as possible.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

On top of what's already mentioned above, the PRW2500 only has a 60min timer with no auto-repeat. It's designed partly with yacht race timing in mind. While it does have a 24h stopwatch, some (such as myself) may prefer a longer timer for general purpose.

Furthermore, the V3 barometric sensor is more sensitive and thus resulted in more precise altitude measurement (1m precision). The V2 sensor only provides 5m precision for altitude measurement. Some may prefer this added sensitivity / precision for the barometer / altimeter.

Again, there's really no perfect Casio watch. I think it's their way of making people resort to buy more than just one watch. ;-)


----------



## eahm (May 9, 2015)

Ill wait for a GPS ProTrek that has Alt+Bar+Temp+Comp+Moon+Tides.


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

eahm said:


> Ill wait for a GPS ProTrek that has Alt+Bar+Temp+Comp+Moon+Tides.


That would be my 'dream' Casio also.............
I could never love anything after the 2500 (all digital Casio), so now have the Protrek 6000.


----------



## dougland89 (Sep 12, 2015)

I agree that the 2500 is the best pro trek to date. I own 3 bu the one thing id change would be the barometric graph. I wish it was more detailed and was a 24 hour graph instead of the 10 or so hour graph that it is. If it had the same graph as the 270 it would be the perfect watch, more than it already is.


----------



## VR16710 (Sep 25, 2015)

eahm said:


> Ill wait for a GPS ProTrek that has Alt+Bar+Temp+Comp+Moon+Tides.


+Sunrise/Sunset data and a (relatively) small form factor like the 300 :-!

Costco has the 2500 for $169, tempting!


----------



## gillycrest (Nov 13, 2013)

Just received my 2500 today. Ten minutes after I got it I had the NATO on. While the rubber strap was impressively comfortable, you can't beat a worn in NATO. 
*
Weapon pics removed by Admin...please review our rules.*


----------



## allrachet (Oct 18, 2014)

Is there a button lock feature for this model? Can't seem to find it in the manual, and it seems like an important feature to have considering all the different buttons and functions.


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

if you check this watch closely you will observe that this watch,s buttons have sort of plastic guards with them.you cant accidentally press them unless you really "try"!
so no lock needed.so this watch has no lock


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

gillycrest said:


> Just received my 2500 today. Ten minutes after I got it I had the NATO on. While the rubber strap was impressively comfortable, you can't beat a worn in NATO.


Nice! I have mine with the green accent and a green camouflage NATO strap. Pretty sweet! Though I seldom use it.


----------



## gillycrest (Nov 13, 2013)

I've been using it only a few weeks but it's been nice to know when the wx is going to turn and to have a surprisingly accurate compass with me all the time. Plus it's crazy comfortable on the NATO. Only complain is the bezel. It only took a day to start shedding paint and had consistently done so since. But it's a beater so there's really no gripe to be had.


----------



## Jim Hine (Dec 23, 2015)

Casio biggot since 82' here. After almost buying a 3500 a few times...instead of an Apple Watch...in my research I grew to appreciate the mechanical features of the 6000 series and the precise motor-driven hands. Had to give up sunset/sunrise and a bigger digital display, but I like the elegance of having two timezones displayed in analog and digital formats simultaneously is cool. Swapped out the weird olive green band wings for black. I also trimmed and filed the carbon strap a little and it still fits over my wetsuit. Happy shopping!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

eahm said:


> Few months ago I bought a PRW3500 and I really really like it but there are few things that always bugged me. All these things are present and working perfectly in a watch I stumbled upon few weeks ago and always looked for more info but no one really talks about it too much: the PRW2500.
> 
> So, what's the big deal with this older v2 Pro Trek?
> 
> ...


While the 2500 is maybe not the best anymore, still the best version of the 2500 is...










Pro-trek PRW-S2500MG

The PRW-2500 has solar charging and atomic time sync, triple sensor barometer, altimeter, thermometer, compass, barograph, tides, moon phase, multiple alarms, etc.

This one is the JDM version with Sapphire crystal and Carbon Fiber strap model PRW-S2500MG that comes with a Mini-Maglite flashlight.


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> While the 2500 is maybe not the best anymore, still the best version of the 2500 is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spot on! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SmwrNDMdl said:


> Spot on!


Thanks! The rest of the story......the Rangeman was announced by Casio shortly after I received the S2500 pictured above, so I got that instead of the the 3500 protrek.

The Rangeman has the advanced sensor and sunrise/sunset and is a G-Shock, so it became my work watch on the ship at sea. In order to get spot on accurate sunrise/sunset, I change the lat/lon setting twice a day when it is on my wrist to the actual position of the ship.

I like the 3500 but like the Rangeman more. Recently Amazon had listed the orange positive screen 3500 for the super low price of $103 so I ordered it but they sent the wrong version- negative screen black, so I returned it.


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

I like the Rangeman too. I got one but a relative "borrowed" it for a few days and decided to buy it from me. Lol! I might get another one. I like the 2500 a lot that even though I don't wear it often it's still one of my favorites. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> I like the 3500 but like the Rangeman more. Recently Amazon had listed the orange positive screen 3500 for the super low price of $103 so I ordered it but they sent the wrong version- negative screen black, so I returned it.


Wow, Man! That's a bummer. I like the looks of the negative screen but it's not really practical to me. I have tried it but it's really bad under sunlight. Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

I like the 2500 alot. Just purchased the black version can't remember the exact version. I like the duplex screen but the time digits could be a little larger. I also have the prw6000 y which is sweet. It mostly is a dress up due to being much thinner fitting under shirt sleeves.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## anathema (Nov 8, 2008)

Ya for sure so subjective. I actually think for most people Sunrise/Sunset is more useful than moon phase. I can't think of a single practical application of moon phase. There is all that "Solunar" nonsense for fishing maybe but its an old wives tale...Maybe full moon for brightness outside?

Tides could also be very useful to some people I think.


----------



## watch-ing (Jan 20, 2016)

hey guys, first post. 
i used to have a prw 3000 and a suunto core light black. what i liked very much on the suunto was the display. it showed everything very big, easy to recognize, similar to the prw 3000 (yeah casio copied suunto on this one a lot). 
and thats what i see is maybe the biggest problem in the prw 2500 as i can see: the display is completely overloaded, everything is tiny and at most pragmatic displayed. well, some like it, it looks sure nice. but be honest: if u really wanna use an outdoorswatch, its very important to see all the info i need to see fast and easy. u dont want to look for seconds on a tiny graph, if u are hungry, cold, wet, etc. is why the suunto core black or the prw 3000 with negative display are completey unusuable for serious use. same will go with the prw 2500. its more like a nice painting to look at, but no real "tool" to use outdoors. 

as for the question itself, if it is the best watch: as with everything, its up to the personal needs/likes. even a 1euro chinese watch can be a better watch than the prw 2500, if you compare the prices and the much better to read display on the cheapo. ok granted, the display on the prw 2500 is not that small, but... its made for situations where u need fast, uncomplicated info.


----------



## watch-ing (Jan 20, 2016)

sorry, last sentence: its NOT made for situations, where u need fast, uncomplicated info.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Arise necro-post!!!

I have had the PRW-2500 for 3 years, it is my least favorite watch to wear in my collection.

The functions are great and I love the moonphase feature and like it over the sunrise/sunset feature. I am still in bed asleep in the morning when the sun rises so I would not see it rise anyway and I am still at work when the sunsets.

The things I hate about the PRW-2500 is that the black paint on the bezel easily wears off. Just by wearing it under a jacket sleeve for 2 days, the paint started to wear away and show the metal underneath.

The other thing I hate is the rubber "wings" that are attached to the underside of the watch band to help keep the watch centered on the wrist. These things rub my wrist raw. I wound up ditching the strap for a nato strap and it felt better.

If Casio had made the bezel unpainted (like the PRW-3500 or PRW-1500) and had a strap like the one on the PRW-1500 then the watch would be great in my opinion
As it stands, my PRW-2500 sits on the window sill and is only used for syncing other watches to.

I just looked at the PRW-3500 and I love the looks and button action feel of it but it has the same stupid wings on the strap


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

journeyforce said:


> I just looked at the PRW-3500 and I love the looks and button action feel of it but it has the same stupid wings on the strap


But it will accept a standard 22mm strap (NATO, Zulu or 2-piece) if you want to go "wingless."


----------



## xaml (Jan 21, 2021)

journeyforce said:


> The things I hate about the PRW-2500 is that the black paint on the bezel easily wears off. Just by wearing it under a jacket sleeve for 2 days, the paint started to wear away and show the metal underneath.


Is it as easy as that? That would be concerning. I happen to have, respectively I had, an eye on this otherwise... harmonious model. In addition to the PRG-240. It seems as if this is a coating issue, and that it persists, to some degree?
https://media.karousell.com/media/p...000_black_1572602141_9edd50c4_progressive.jpg
https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/20171222_065256_1513901601328-jpg.12749027 (Fully zoom in)


----------



## Seneca09 (Nov 29, 2020)

I think it is the best pro trek out of the series from Casio. Here is my Prw 2500:


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singkarak105 (Apr 29, 2021)

you right


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

